# Animated Snake



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Anyone ever do any sort of animated snake? I just thought about that and it would be cool, but I have no idea of where to start... Has to be on a budget, though...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone here did a prop that had a snake jumping out of the torso. I'll see if I can locate it.

(moments later) Here it is:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28469&highlight=snake


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Dang it! Youtube blockage here at work. Now I have to wait. /pout


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Rob

It's a really, really big snake, too:jol:


----------



## coolbotz (Oct 21, 2009)

If you look in that video there is an even bigger snake head to the left of the torso. It is animated also. This guy, killer20, does awesome snakes, alligators, and spiders. But, check out his dinosaurs. Life size animated T-Rex.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, Target was selling animated snakes with its Halloween items this year. They hiss, rattle their tails, and strike forward. Party City might have had those as well.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Love that popout snake! Rob, another one I've seen (but can't recall where) was a simple coiled snake with the head attached to the end of a pneumatic cylinder. The cylinder was artfully concealed, and as people walked past it struck out toward the passersby. Just a cheap rubber snake and super basic pneumatic setup, but it looked very realistic. I only saw a video of the test stages, but I'm sure when people walked past it would've freaked them out big time.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello I have 3 on my youtube hammond2109


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

The snake in that video was a bit larger than what I was thinking of. Mostly something to writhe on the grass...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps something along the lines of GOT's squirming worms scaled up could work. He made them for the tech prop challenge last year:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23882


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

This has got to be the quickest way to animate a snake....


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

LOL nice one, beelce.

Check this out:


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I did a tentacle monster coming out of a pipe last year. I copied the "Octavia" approach and used a few different sized wood bores to cut several circles out of plywood, glued them to a piece of 1/4"stiff tubing, ran a single string through holes in the circles and covered everything with black pantyhose. This is a very economical way to make a squirming snake with a very organic movement.
You can see my monster in the middle of this video: http://www.garageofterror.com/haunt2010.html

And the tutorial I loosly followed is here: Mechs 06 pictures by Namnori - Photobucket


----------

